# Bild in jar Paket einbinden



## TrueSpirit (1. Dez 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe ein GUI gebaut und möchte ein Logo als Bild in das jar Paket einbinden. Das Bild befindet sich im Eclipse-Projekt wird aber beim builden der jar-Datei, nicht mit eingebunden.


----------



## VfL_Freak (1. Dez 2011)

Moin,

in welchem Pfad liegt das Bild ???:L

gruß
Klaus


----------



## TrueSpirit (1. Dez 2011)

In Eclipse liegt es hier:

ProjektName/Logo.JPG


----------



## VfL_Freak (1. Dez 2011)

Wie complierst Du denn?
Mit *ant* oder händisch oder ... ???:L

Versuch mal, es in Deinen Source-Pfad zu legen - etwa in der Art :
ProjektName/src/(...)/Project/Logo.jpg

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## TrueSpirit (1. Dez 2011)

Hallo, ich hab das Bild in "ProjektName/src/images/Logo.jpg" gepackt leider hat es noch nicht zum Erfolg geführt.

Das Compilieren und Builden mache ich über Eclipse, Projekt => Rechtsklick => Export => Runable JAR file.


----------



## turtle (1. Dez 2011)

Ist Logo.jpg denn im Jar enthalten?

Wenn ja, wie lädst Du denn das Bild um es in Deinem Programm anzuzeigen?

Starte das Jar mal von der Kommandozeile: java -jar <DeineJarDatei>


----------



## TrueSpirit (1. Dez 2011)

Also im jar Paket liegt der Images Ordner mit Logo drinne.

Auch beim starten über die Komandozeile wird das Bild nich angezeigt.

Im Programmcode rufe ich das Bild so auf:


```
Image source = new ImageIcon("src/images/Logo.jPG").getImage();
			Image scaledImage = source.getScaledInstance(120, 35, Image.SCALE_SMOOTH);
			jLabel1 = new JLabel(new ImageIcon(scaledImage));
			jLabel1.setBounds(new Rectangle(558, 6, 125, 37));
```


----------



## turtle (1. Dez 2011)

> Image source = new ImageIcon("src/images/Logo.jPG").getImage();



Das funzt natürlich nicht, wenn das Bild aus der Jar geladen werden soll.
Bilder lädt man über den Classpath ungefähr so

```
URL imgURL = ClassLoader.getSystemResource("images/Logo.jPG");
	new ImageIcon(imgURL, "description");
```

Kannst auch mal hier nachschauen: http://wiki.byte-welt.net/wiki/Grafikdateien_laden_und_anzeigen


----------



## TrueSpirit (1. Dez 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort, wie kann ich jetzt das Image skalieren??


----------



## turtle (1. Dez 2011)

imageIcon.getImage().getScaledInstance(120,35,Image.SCALE_DEFAULT)


----------

